# Problem bei Eingabe von Dateipfad in eine MySQL-Datenbank



## sgeeh (26. Feb 2005)

Hi Leutz,

Ich möchte über mein Prog den Dateipfad von Bildern in die Datenbank schreiben. Also bis jetzt bekomm ichüber nen OpenDialog den Pfad und schicke ihn an die Datenbank. Jetzt kommt das Problem: Wenn ich den Dateipfad wieder aus der Datenbank rausholen will sind die Backslashs weg, selbst im MySQL-QueryBrowser   . Weiß jemand warum? Oder kann mir da jemand helfen?

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## DP (26. Feb 2005)

nimm einen einfachen slash "/" und fertig...


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Feb 2005)

> etzt kommt das Problem: Wenn ich den Dateipfad wieder aus der Datenbank rausholen will sind die Backslashs weg, selbst im MySQL-QueryBrowser



daran waren sie wahrscheinlich schon vorher nicht da

schau dir den String einfach mal VOR dem insert an


----------



## sgeeh (26. Feb 2005)

hab das prob schon gelöst

entweder ich machs wie oben und nehme nen slash, oder ich nehme vier backslashs. MySQL hantiert mit backslashs nämlich genau so wie java  

MfG sgeeh


----------



## DP (26. Feb 2005)

nach und nach immer ein paar mb in der db


----------

